# Shipping



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

Hello
Looking at shipping some items from Australia to the Philippines...wondering if any one has costs on shipping and what would sell over there.. think Women wear accessories etc
Any ideas would be nice
Thanks


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

If you are not in a hurry the balikbayan box is a great option. Flat rate per box. Price depends on size, not weight. Only problem is it is shipped on a slow boat. Not sure from Australia but my last one from Texas took 8 weeks.


----------



## DadiangasTexan (Dec 5, 2015)

I've had boxes take 45 days up 70 days when weather has been bad coming from the US and from the middle east. It's CHEAP though. Have had good luck with LBC, Makati Express and Pinoy Kargo Plus.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

The costs of shipping aren't that cheap for such a small box, but there's no weight restrictions that I'm aware of but you'll need to really tape and tie that box good.

I don't see shipping Balikbyan boxes here as a good way of making money, especially clothes, you can find Western clothes at the Yuki-Yuki spots from 5 peso's on up. And if these boxes are loaded with the same items such as several appliances and electronic gadgets they'll hold the box and have you travel to Manila to pick it up and pay the customs fee's.

Main reason to send balikbayan boxes is to bring things you can't find here or items we just can't live without or need badly.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

When I was first moving over here I shipped 11 BB boxes. My Forex shipper asked me how many 32" TVs I was shipping. I was confused... told him none. He said if the Filipinos are shipping half a dozen boxes they will include 3 or 4 TVs to sell and pay for all their shipping cost... I have not tried that yet ha ha

Apparently TVs sell?


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

mcalleyboy said:


> The costs of shipping aren't that cheap for such a small box, but there's no weight restrictions that I'm aware of but you'll need to really tape and tie that box good.
> 
> I don't see shipping Balikbyan boxes here as a good way of making money, especially clothes, you can find Western clothes at the Yuki-Yuki spots from 5 peso's on up. And if these boxes are loaded with the same items such as several appliances and electronic gadgets they'll hold the box and have you travel to Manila to pick it up and pay the customs fee's.
> 
> Main reason to send balikbayan boxes is to bring things you can't find here or items we just can't live without or need badly.


OK I have a g/friend there and looking at sending her things to sell to try and make an income... so any idea how much per KG to send From Oz
?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Glen48 said:


> OK I have a g/friend there and looking at sending her things to sell to try and make an income... so any idea how much per KG to send From Oz
> ?


bb boxes are by volume not kg. Just give her the money and cut out all the hassle.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Business*



Glen48 said:


> OK I have a g/friend there and looking at sending her things to sell to try and make an income... so any idea how much per KG to send From Oz
> ?


I'm with Gary, just send her the extra money and let her figure out a business, she could buy clothes from a market and then sell local but most of the citizens here have no money, they won't pay much extra for clothing, food or anything.

Glen does your girl friend have any other idea's for making money, shipping things here would be a total waste of your time and efforts and the costs are very high. There was a time where many items were hard to find but that's not the case anymore with clothes or food items, the food items are much higher but if shipped in a Balikbyan Box? Ooff... these items would be much cheaper if purchased here.

I'm sure there's a need for some sort of business in her area but if she lives in and around Manila that's a tough spot to make it in, if the girl friend lives out in the provincial area's, she probably could make money selling certain items because of a lack of stores but is she up to sitting all day in a hot spot.

20 years ago plus we would come here on vacation and at the time an extra box on the airliner from Guam was only $40, so we would fill up the box full of fruit of loom white T-Shirts they sold well but we barely made much of a profit for all of our efforts, so to ship a box of brand new items... what a waste of time, effort and money the profits would be depressing.

Only thing that makes money in our area is gambling, those that go around and take the number game, pick two numbers or even my pool table makes money, BBQ stands if in the right area, location is everything.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Yes, BB boxes are by size, not weight. You can cram in as mush stuff as you can. But... they are slow, so if you need things on a regular schedule they are not great. To get set up in a business they would probably be ok. Does it matter how fast the first shipment gets to her? 

My wife is talking about starting up a business but will just do trips to Manila to get stuff to sell. (seems like too much work for to little profit to me ha ha). 

A couple years ago we were in Manila for christmas and she bought 3 dozen pair of shoes for p1,800 (p50/pair). She sold them for p125 so after 3 months of selling them she got p2,700 profit... hardly worth it - but she was happy...

I was wondering about make-up from the US (or Aus). Not sure what they would pay for it here, but quality make-up is a lot cheaper in the US.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Purchasing items at lower cost wholesale spots*



Glen48 said:


> OK I have a g/friend there and looking at sending her things to sell to try and make an income... so any idea how much per KG to send From Oz
> ?


There's a really good spot for buying clothing items, towels, the list could be endless and plastic stuff, many other items and here's a map of the large 4-5 story building, they sell stuff in bulk and it's cheap "wholesale".

https://www.here.com/philippines/pa...2b78a86a?x=ep&map=14.53573,120.9961,16,normal


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

You gf will be selling below cost and on credits which most will welch on. Your gf will be happy because she will see 100% profit. I hope you aren't expecting her to pay for the stuff, it will be seen as a gift from you.


----------



## DadiangasTexan (Dec 5, 2015)

Gary D said:


> You gf will be selling below cost and on credits which most will welch on. Your gf will be happy because she will see 100% profit. I hope you aren't expecting her to pay for the stuff, it will be seen as a gift from you.


Good comment Gary.. the guy will probably need to learn it first hand. It's a hard pill to swallow. I respect their devotion to minimal margin quite a bit.


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

I have found a thing I call Fillo maths ...send money you have not got,,,,why isn't the money here..
buy me a ???? cost about???? plus ..p;us what 1p or 178999000m p no just plus,,

Are you selling ice no/// why no one knows how to make it???

Wonder why the go to school//


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

Glen48 said:


> OK I have a g/friend there and looking at sending her things to sell to try and make an income... so any idea how much per KG to send From Oz
> ?


Google Ukay Ukay, Philippines and you'll get an idea of what she likely wants to do. Some receive money instead of balikbayan boxes then go to locations and buy in bulk, used clothing items, shoes, purses etc. from shipping containers from many countries then resale them.

Ukay-ukay business: Is it still Feasible? - FFE Magazine

However, just a heads up, The importation of used clothing for "resale" is illegal but so is Jueteng, yet it's virtually everywhere. :confused2: 

Customs seizes P21M worth of â€˜ukay-ukayâ€™ | Inquirer Business


REPUBLIC ACT NO. 4653
Republic Act No. 4653 | Official Gazette of the Republic of the Philippines

SECTION 1. It shall be unlawful for any person, association or corporation to introduce into any point in the Philippines textile articles commonly known as used clothing and rags, except when these are imported under Subsections “i”, “j”, “k”, “l”, “n”, and “v” of Section 105 of Republic Act Numbered Nineteen hundred and thirty-seven.

REPUBLIC ACT NO. 1937
Republic Act No. 1937 | Official Gazette of the Republic of the Philippines

Section 105 

i. Wearing apparel and household effects, including those articles provided for under subsections “j” and “k”, and belonging to residents of the Philippines returning from abroad, which were exported from the Philippines by such returning residents upon their departure therefrom or during their absence abroad, upon the identity of such articles being established to the satisfaction of the Collector of Customs; personal and household effects brought into the Philippines by returning residents, the export value of which does not exceed five hundred pesos, solely for personal or household use but not imported for the account of any other person nor intended for barter, sale or hire: Provided, That such returning residents have not received the benefit of any exemption hereunder within one hundred and eighty days from and after the date of the last exemption granted: And provided, further, That in the event the total export value of the imported article or articles exceeds the amount of five hundred pesos, such article or articles shall be subject to duty only on the amount in excess of five hundred pesos; articles of the same kind and class purchased in foreign countries by residents of the Philippines during their absence abroad and accompanying them upon their return to the Philippines, or arriving within a reasonable time which in no case shall exceed ninety (90) days before or after the owner’s return, upon proof satisfactory to the Collector of Customs that same have been in their use abroad for more than one year; articles in any single shipment consigned to any single person when the total export value of such shipment does not exceed one hundred pesos: Provided, That when the export value exceeds the amount of one hundred pesos, only the amount in excess of one hundred pesos shall be subject to duty.

j. Wearing apparel, articles of personal adornment, toilet articles, portable tolls and instruments, theatrical costumes, and similar personal effects, accompanying travelers or tourists in their baggage or arriving within a reasonable time, in the discretion of the Collector of Customs, before or after the owners, in use of and necessary and appropriate for the wear or use of such persons according to their profession or position for the immediate purposes of their journey and their present comfort and convenience: Provided, That this exemption shall not be held to apply to articles intended for other persons or for barter, sale or hire: Provided, further, That the Collector of Customs may, in his discretion, require a bond in an amount equal to one and one-half times the ascertained duties, taxes and other charges upon articles classified under this subsection, conditioned for the exportation thereof or payment of the corresponding duties, taxes and other charges, within six months from the date of acceptance of the import entry: And provided, finally, That the Collector of Customs may extend the time for exportation or payment of duties, taxes and other charges for a term not exceeding six months from the expiration of the original period.

k. Vehicles, horses, harness, bed and table linen, table service, furniture, musical instruments and personal effects of like character, owned and imported by travelers or tourists for their convenience and comfort, upon identification and the giving of a bond in an amount equal to one and one-half times the ascertained duties, taxes and other charges thereon, conditioned for the exportation thereof or payment of the corresponding duties, taxes and other charges within six months from the date of acceptance of the import entry: Provided, That the Collector of Customs may extend the time for exportation or payment of duties, taxes and other charges for a term not exceeding six months from the expiration of the original period.

l. Professional instruments and implements, tools of trade, occupation or employment, wearing apparel, domestic animals, and personal and household effects, including those of the kind and class provided for under subsections “j” and “k” and belonging to persons coming to settle in the Philippines, in quantities and of the class suitable to the profession, rank or position of the person importing them, for their own use and not for barter or sale, accompanying such persons, or arriving within a reasonable time, in the discretion of the Collector of Customs, before or after the arrival of their owners, upon the production of evidence satisfactory to the Collector of Customs that such persons are actually coming to settle in the Philippines, that the articles are brought from their former place of abode, that change of residence is bona fide, and that the privilege of free entry under this subsection has never been previously granted to them: Provided, That neither merchandise of any kind, nor machinery or other articles for use in manufacture, shall be classified under this subsection.

n. Articles (e.g., photographic, sound recording, electrical and other equipment, vehicles, animals, costumes, apparel, properties, supplies, unexposed motion picture films) brought by foreign producers for making or recording motion pictures on location in the Philippines, upon identification and the giving of a bond in an amount equal to one and one-half times the ascertained duties, taxes and other charges thereon, conditioned for exportation thereof or payment of the corresponding duties, taxes and charges within six months from the date of acceptance of the import entry. Unexposed motion picture films allowed free entry under bond for exportation falling within this subsection and subsequently exposed, whether or not developed, may be reexported free of import duties, taxes and other charges.

v. Food, clothing, house-building and sanitary-construction materials, and medical, surgical and other supplies for use in emergency relief work, when imported by or directly for the account of any victim, sufferer, refugee, survivor or any other person affected thereby, or by or for the account of any relief organization, not operated for profit, for distribution among the distressed individuals, whenever the President shall, by proclamation, declare an emergency to exist by reason of a state of war, pestilence, cholera, plague, famine, drought, typhoon, earthquake, fire, flood and similar conditions: Provided, That the importation free of duty of articles described in this herein subsection shall continue only during the existence of such emergency, or within such limits and subject to such conditions as the President may, by his proclamation, deem necessary to meet the emergency.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Tukaram said:


> A couple years ago we were in Manila for christmas and she bought 3 dozen pair of shoes for p1,800 (p50/pair). She sold them for p125 so after 3 months of selling them she got p2,700 profit... hardly worth it - but she was happy...


Same with the wife's Evening Gown Rental business. No profit, but she is happy. I think I mentioned this venture in another thread a while back.

Fred


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

pakawala said:


> Google Ukay Ukay, Philippines and you'll get an idea of what she likely wants to do. Some receive money instead of balikbayan boxes then go to locations and buy in bulk, used clothing items, shoes, purses etc. from shipping containers from many countries then resale them.
> 
> Ukay-ukay business: Is it still Feasible? - FFE Magazine
> 
> ...



Yes decided I canr compete with locals even if my stuff was stolen they are still cheaper


----------



## panayjim (Apr 15, 2015)

Gary D said:


> You gf will be selling below cost and on credits which most will welch on. Your gf will be happy because she will see 100% profit. I hope you aren't expecting her to pay for the stuff, it will be seen as a gift from you.


I agree because.... been there. Done that. In several business endeavors with my Filipina. She improved her business education skills, but I wouldn't do it again if I had the option.


----------

